# Waxstock 2015 venue



## ferted

Please bring it back to Peterborough or anywhere but the Ricoh
Missed last year due to financial reasons
Couldn't go this year due to being given a lifetime ban from any football
ground in Coventry!!
In my defence I was young and stupid and got involved with the wrong people
and the Baby Squad!!(if you know,you'll know)


----------



## Rayner

:lol: had to Google it but agree with your words  

Can't imagine it'll be decided just yet either way.


----------



## Kimo

:lol:

Unlucky mate, guess these things come back to bite you in the ass

Maybe you should Have followed a better team than Leicester


----------



## Jord

I thought the Ricoh Arena was a great venue to be honest, didn't go the previous year but i've heard comments saying it was a lot better..


----------



## suspal

The Ricoh was absolutely an excellent venue center of England good motorway connections what else does one want other than being driven there.
In my personnel opinion the Ricoh did Waxstock 2014 proud.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

suspal said:


> The Ricoh was absolutely an excellent venue center of England good motorway connections what else does one want other than being driven there.
> In my personnel opinion the Ricoh did Waxstock 2014 proud.


Was great meeting you at the show mate!
Gotta agree with you there. The Ricoh was great. Bit confusing at the beginning with parking etc. but staff were extremely pleasant and everything was conveniently close together.


----------



## Kerr

Are you still banned from events that aren't football related? 

Is the Ricoh still used for football?


----------



## ferted

Kimo73 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Unlucky mate, guess these things come back to bite you in the ass
> 
> Maybe you should Have followed a better team than Leicester


Such as??
Won the championship with 6 games left(One of only 2 teams to do so)
Got over 100 points in the season too
This season we're going to storm the Premiership
Please don't say Nottingham Florist or the dirty sheep sha**ers!:thumb:



Kerr said:


> Are you still banned from events that aren't football related?
> 
> Is the Ricoh still used for football?


Not sure if it's still used for football
But the Ricoh is covered by the ban (I checked when it was announced as Waxstock venue just to make sure:thumb


----------



## mrbloke

Well there was a football pitch there on Sunday, so unless it's been very very recently removed...


----------



## Alfieharley1

Ricoh was the Coventry city ground but they are now playing at Northampton.
Why would you get involved with the baby squad lol are you a leicester supporter?

With regards to the Ricoh I thought it was excellent I just felt the stalls are Abit cramped but that maybe due to all the buyers within the tents. This did put me off looking at some stands.
I would also for size the Birmingham NEC would be good to look at?


----------



## djgregory

How would they know that you were there, do they check every person when they enter?


----------



## fatdazza

djgregory said:


> How would they know that you were there, do they check every person when they enter?


If it is a banning order and he gets caught (although extremely unlikely), it is punishable by up to 6 months in prison. Would you take that chance?


----------



## Scrim-1-

Ricoh was a fantastic venue for it this year, cannot see them changing it for the exception of you.


----------



## djgregory

fatdazza said:


> If it is a banning order and he gets caught (although extremely unlikely), it is punishable by up to 6 months in prison. Would you take that chance?


No, but i would hope i would never put my self in a situation where that is possible.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Scrim-1- said:


> Ricoh was a fantastic venue for it this year, cannot see them changing it for the exception of you.


Was this towards my comment? I understand they won't change the venue for just one comment like I said it wasn't the venue more to do with stall holders. Just felt they need to spread out Abit more to allow people to browse without standing on each other. Maybe just because I'm costraphobic.
I'm not sure what stall it was I know it was next to chemical guys but that was ram packed.


----------



## Kimo

Please not the NEC haha


----------



## chrisgreen

Thought the Ricoh worked really well as a venue, would be very happy if it is there again. Certainly was an improvement over Peterborough.


----------



## Naddy37

chrisgreen said:


> Thought the Ricoh worked really well as a venue, would be very happy if it is there again. Certainly was an improvement over Peterborough.


Totally agree. IMHO, Peterborough would of been better for me, it's only an hour down the road.

However, Richo wasn't that much further TBH, and a much, much better venue.


----------



## nick_mcuk

ferted said:


> Please bring it back to Peterborough or anywhere but the Ricoh
> Missed last year due to financial reasons
> Couldn't go this year due to being given a lifetime ban from any football
> ground in Coventry!!
> In my defence I was young and stupid and got involved with the wrong people
> and the Baby Squad!!(if you know,you'll know)


Think you are going to be bang out of luck there and to be brutally honest its totally your fault for getting involved in a bunch or violent brainless thugs regardless of how old you were at the time. (main reason i have such a hatred for football is the likes of these ****-tards!)


----------



## phillipnoke

OH what about about other people that live no where Peterbrough do you not think anyone else can afford to travel all that way i live in Lancashire why not move it round the country every year


----------



## Kimo

phillipnoke said:


> OH what about about other people that live no where Peterbrough do you not think anyone else can afford to travel all that way i live in Lancashire why not move it round the country every year


The idea of the location is to be as central to everyone as possible

If they moved it round each year they'd lose interest from different part of the country, having it central means that everyone has to travel. You're just lucky if it's your area I suppose ...


----------



## SystemClenz

Great topic, I was thinking yesterday I wander where the next one could be, and agree with most people that it needs to be somewhere central and with good motorway/rail links and of course have a nice range of accommodation.

I think I preferred Peterborough, it seemed a bigger room? or were more traders here this year? or more people? it had a nice busy atmosphere.

High five to all those who sorted the last 3, awesome job :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

Thought it was a great venue. 

5.5 hours drive mind you wasn't so great but I really did enjoy it


----------



## Rollini

Venue was good this year, but the split and walk from arrive n shine was a bit annoying. So did prefer last years location as the layout was a bit better.


----------



## lofty

Coventry may be central England but I think you are all forgetting about our Scottish friends


----------



## Rollini

lofty said:


> Coventry may be central England but I think you are all forgetting about our Scottish friends


:|

If they're dedicated enough I'm sure they'll find a way of attending......


----------



## B17BLG

lofty said:


> Coventry may be central England but I think you are all forgetting about our Scottish friends


Who??..


----------



## potter88

Ricoh is no longer used for football.

I bought my car from Coventry in April this year and he was a Coventry fan. 

We went past the Ricoh arena on a test drive and it looks a great place but it wasnt used anymore (only 3 years old i believe) as due to some dispute regarding payment or something the other.

It is now mainly used for big conference events and such things like Waxstock


----------



## mkv

I thought the Rioch was better than Potty. I felt it was a lot less cramped for both visitors and for traders. I know set up on Saturday was a lot better with no one falling over each other while setting up. 

Also so good to have such good parking and the hotel as part of the venue. Nothing worse than a 5 1/2hr drive down, set up and then have to drive again to a hotel.

The only minor issue I had, and its a small one, was the amount of light inside the hall. It felt quite dark. I think it was the high roof, high lighting and the walls being black. Where as Potty was lower roof and lighter coloured walls. But im sure that will be sorted for next year,if its there again. As I say, its just a small point.

Overall, excellent venue, great hotel and certainly felt like there was a lot more people there.

Well done and thank you to all the Waxstock team for a great weekend.

Steve


----------



## Scrim-1-

Alfieharley1 said:


> Was this towards my comment? I understand they won't change the venue for just one comment like I said it wasn't the venue more to do with stall holders. Just felt they need to spread out Abit more to allow people to browse without standing on each other. Maybe just because I'm costraphobic.
> I'm not sure what stall it was I know it was next to chemical guys but that was ram packed.


What makes you think my comment was aimed at you?


----------



## Jord

The only complaint I had was the lighting tbh, it was very dark in a lot of the traders stalls, with a few exceptions.


----------



## Kimo

The lightning made the cars look awesome, even if it was a little dark


----------



## mkv

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm not sure what stall it was I know it was next to chemical guys but that was ram packed.


That was the Envy stand....I was helping Tim out for the weekend.... We had hoped to raise the gazebo on Sunday morning but due to circumstances we couldn't get it done.
I have to say, it was rammed at many point during the day, the 3 of us never stopped all day. It kind of took us all by surprise how busy it was, but in a good way. I hope you still had a look around when it was less busy.

Steve


----------



## Big Buffer

I think that the Jaguar exhibition centre could be exempt as your not going into a football stadium.
Could be wrong tho.


----------



## rory1992

Ricoh is great 10minutes down the road for me, plus free parking NEC would be good but £10 parking means £10 less to spend on goodies


----------



## Alfieharley1

Got to agree with all the comments lighting made the place look very dark (didn't help with stall tents as was not much light in them) but did really show the cars of well.

With regards to the NEC the lights are really bright which is really good but as said above he parking is £10 a pot plus I can guess the ticket price will also be more. Either way where ever it is I'm attending with a lot more money took £180 and still could have done a lot more.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

lofty said:


> Coventry may be central England but I think you are all forgetting about our Scottish friends


I managed to make it from Central Scotland.


----------



## slineclean

I would of thought the NEC would be very pricey?


----------



## chrisgreen

slineclean said:


> I would of thought the NEC would be very pricey?


I agree - the NEC would be very expensive and a hall there would likely be overkill for what is currently needed.


----------



## Tom J

Pros:
Central location
Good motorway links
Close to airport for overseas visitors to show
Hotel on site, reasonably priced and good quality rooms. This was ideal as coming a fair distance I had a room for two nights which meant I could go for a sit down, drink etc in comfort throughout the day.
Retail park within easy walking distance
Plenty of parking
Size of hall was good- not too big so the show felt too small for the room and not too small

Cons:
Lighting in certain stalls - gazebos meant you could not see the products/prices very well, particularly the AB stand
Test Bench - was hard to hear Kelly's input on machine polishing when you had others testing out other machine polishers right on the next table. Some seating whilst watching the inputs on the test bench may have been good
There were some other minor niggles but nothing major, all in all a well presented, informative and well planned show which I really enjoyed


----------



## smifeune

ricoh was a great venue, personally i think it should be there next year too. as said nec would be pricey eg parking etc. ricoh is very central and made a great effort to put the show on.
Sorry but getting banned from a football stadium is your own fault, i dont see why the show has to be moved for you?


----------



## Swarly

I went to both last year and this year and both have been great shows although putting it's less central location to one side, I personally preferred the Peterborough venue. I thought the arrive and shine last year had a better feel to it, with all the cars lined up together and what felt like more people checking them out. This year arrive and shine felt a bit more detached from the rest of the show and more like a car park that so happened to have immaculate cars in it lol. The grassy surroundings at Peterborough gave it a more chilled atmosphere also. I think the top 16 having its own hall last year worked better also. I must say though that the organisation that goes into this event is superb and I actually preferred the sellers stands this year and also the area to try out machine polishers was great. I thought the auto finesse guys had a cool stand and that red caddy of theirs is just awesome! Wherever waxstock is held in future years, it's just great to have a day seeing such a variety of cars and trying/buying products under one roof that you normally have to order online.


----------



## ferted

Alfieharley1 said:


> Ricoh was the Coventry city ground but they are now playing at Northampton.
> Why would you get involved with the baby squad lol are you a leicester supporter?


Yes I am,first match I ever went to was Barnsley v Leicester aged 6



fatdazza said:


> If it is a banning order and he gets caught (although extremely unlikely), it is punishable by up to 6 months in prison. Would you take that chance?


Correct and not a risk I want to take now



nick mcuk said:


> Think you are going to be bang out of luck there and to be brutally honest its totally your fault for getting involved in a bunch or violent brainless thugs regardless of how old you were at the time. (main reason i have such a hatred for football is the likes of these ****-tards!)


I know,I was young stupid and impressionable,certainly not something I'm proud of and as the saying goes 'Hindsight is a wonderful thing'
I'm pretty sure most if not all of us have done things in the past that they are ashamed of?



Big Buffer said:


> I think that the Jaguar exhibition centre could be exempt as your not going into a football stadium.
> Could be wrong tho.


Hmmmmm good point,might have to look into that IF it's at the Ricoh next year:thumb:



smifeune said:


> Sorry but getting banned from a football stadium is your own fault, i dont see why the show has to be moved for you?


I know and I also wouldn't expect the show to be moved just for me
(Would be nice though :thumb


----------



## alxg

Let's be honest, wherever it is held next year is going to be a trek for some; the idea of holding it centrally so that pretty much everyone travels a bit makes more sense. The Ricoh seems pretty good with the on site hotel and ample parking, plus good travel links.

As for the banned member, we all make mistakes buddy and you don't think about future consequences at the time......live and learn and all that.


----------



## Blueberry

Waxstock 2014 was my first experience of Waxstock. My impressions were as follows.

Getting to the Ricoh Arena was easy and well signposted. For us, traffic wasn't a problem. Plenty of parking so no issues there.

Inside, I was immediately struck by how dark it was inside the hall. It needed to be much lighter. 
The stands around the edge of the halls I felt were too close together so it was difficult to get a good look at what was on offer especially at busy times. Some of the stands were also not well lit so items again were not always clear to see.
More seating inside the hall would have been a benefit. The heat inside the hall was quite draining so a sit down would have been welcomed.
The Arrive and Shine area could have been better laid out with the exception of the Ford and Citroen cars. It did just look like a big car park full of shiny cars. The cars could have been shown off to their best advantage much better instead of parking in strict lines.
The test bench area could have done to be bigger, again with seating provided for the demonstrations.

Just a few suggestions and opinions on my experience at Waxstock to make a great day even better.

Oh one last thing, can us females have some male totty for eye candy next year too please 😃


----------



## Kimo

The arrive and shiners were told 'just park where you want'. So basically all the gay fords arrived together and parked together. Those not in groups were just parked on their own etc. Unlike last year where they directed everyone


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Alfieharley1 said:


> Maybe just because I'm costraphobic.


I don't like spending money either😉


----------



## Alfieharley1

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I don't like spending money either&#55357;&#56841;


lol. I wish this was the case as would have been alot cheaper.

I could have done alot more though. I was tempted by the swissvax stand & that RS6 detail which shown the products off amazing.

Waxstock is definetly on the cards next year again


----------



## Natalie

Blueberry said:


> Oh one last thing, can us females have some male totty for eye candy next year too please 😃


Ooh yes please


----------



## TonyH38

Natalie said:


> Ooh yes please


Yes I agree you should have the same fairs fair.


----------



## Kiashuma

B17BLG said:


> Who??..


:devil::lol:


----------



## *MrB*

Ricoh was spot on, never been to Waxstock before because of the distance but travelled up from Cornwall and back in a day with a good fee hours at the show. 

Great location, free parking and central enough IMO


----------



## supraGZaerotop

coventry is a better place, more central, im going this year because of where it is. peterborough is to far for us living in the west


----------



## leeroywinston

Kimo73 said:


> The arrive and shiners were told 'just park where you want'. So basically all the gay fords arrived together and parked together. Those not in groups were just parked on their own etc. Unlike last year where they directed everyone


Well unluckily for you the gay fords will be arriving in bigger force this year was good success for us and I, arranging another big stand enjoy


----------



## Kimo

leeroywinston said:


> Well unluckily for you the gay fords will be arriving in bigger force this year was good success for us and I, arranging another big stand enjoy


Cool ...


----------



## nickyd

Kimo73 said:


> Cool ...


What are 'gay fords'?
N.


----------



## Kimo

nickyd said:


> What are 'gay fords'?
> N.


Any ford tbh


----------



## pantypoos

Kimo73 said:


> Any ford tbh


But mainly blue and orange ones :thumb:


----------



## leeroywinston

Well allegidly St ones with 2-300hp proper gay


----------



## -Kev-

Back on topic please..


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Will definitely be going to this - currently looking to get a group of Mk1 Focus RS's together to enter as a car club, if anyone with a FRS is interested PM me :thumb:


----------



## Dibberly

to be honest...im going this year (my first time, credit card under lock and keys) and where i live i dont care if its in peterborough or coventry as i am pretty much bang in the middle!!!

What ever you do....dont make it the NEC because you have to pay £10 to park there

that puts me off a lot of shows there because of that


----------



## Dougnorwich

Who's staying overnight so we can get spangled up ?


----------



## suspal

Dougnorwich said:


> Who's staying overnight so we can get spangled up ?


5 Minutes away me,and i know just the right place those who attended last year with us know it's a Gem of a place.


----------



## Dougnorwich

Good beer ??


----------



## suspal

Dougnorwich said:


> Good beer ??


Beer and curry


----------



## Kimo

Dougnorwich said:


> Who's staying overnight so we can get spangled up ?


My hotels booked

Only live 30 miles away but the night before is well worth booking a hotel for haha


----------



## Dougnorwich

Excellent beer curry and a good fight what more do we need


----------



## muzzer

I have just booked my tickets, my new wife will be coming with me too so i don't leave her at home after getting back from honeymoon.
She likes me keeping her car clean so i may be making a mistake by taking her to WaxStock :lol:


----------



## Tazz

hi guys, i haven't been on for ages, looking forward to Waxstock again this year, but i was wondering how i would go about submitting my car forward for the outside show area? i realise my car is far from being anything decent for the top 16 (despite alot of money and 6 years work spent on it!), this is the show id like to 'unveil' my car after being locked up in a garage for 6 years :-D

ill post a picture up

cheers


----------



## Kimo

You just turn up for outdoor s+s


----------



## WHIZZER

Tazz said:


> hi guys, i haven't been on for ages, looking forward to Waxstock again this year, but i was wondering how i would go about submitting my car forward for the outside show area? i realise my car is far from being anything decent for the top 16 (despite alot of money and 6 years work spent on it!), this is the show id like to 'unveil' my car after being locked up in a garage for 6 years :-D
> 
> ill post a picture up
> 
> cheers


You can also enter into top 16 wont hurt as they are voted to get there anyways !!! :thumb:


----------



## Tazz

as much as id like to, i'm not too sure its something you'd want inside ;-)

this is the most recent picture i have it, there's been minor changes since


----------



## Buckweed

Waxstock is all about the paint no treble :lol: Well slammed :thumb:


----------



## Tazz

a £2k paint job will see to that then ;-)


----------



## WHIZZER

Tazz said:


> as much as id like to, i'm not too sure its something you'd want inside ;-)
> 
> this is the most recent picture i have it, there's been minor changes since


Looks alright to me :thumb::thumb:


----------



## kylebailey

Booked my tickets and bed and breakfast.ill also be bringing the misses lol. It falls on my birthday so her treat to me haha. Looking forward to meeting new faces ")


----------



## muzzer

Tazz said:


> as much as id like to, i'm not too sure its something you'd want inside ;-)
> 
> this is the most recent picture i have it, there's been minor changes since


It isn't to my taste but that is a tidy looking car, as WHIZZER said, there is no reason why you can't enter it :thumb:


----------



## Tazz

thanks guys, the silver flake in the fresh paint compliments it more, how would i go about entering?


----------



## -Kev-

Tazz said:


> thanks guys, the silver flake in the fresh paint compliments it more, how would i go about entering?


Second thread down in this section


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Tazz said:


> hi guys, i haven't been on for ages, looking forward to Waxstock again this year, but i was wondering how i would go about submitting my car forward for the outside show area? i realise my car is far from being anything decent for the top 16 (despite alot of money and 6 years work spent on it!), this is the show id like to 'unveil' my car after being locked up in a garage for 6 years :-D
> 
> ill post a picture up
> 
> cheers


Hey Tazz,

As Whizzer says you should enter (if you haven't already) to the Top 16. The beauty with Waxstock is that there can be cars from any era and also non modified and modified so its open to anyone to enter.

With regards the outside arrive and shine you simply turn up on the day for this but make sure your early, last year we had over 120 entries!

The Arrive and Shine event is a less rigorous event for cars that turn up on the day. Turn up from 8.00am (there is usually a professional wash bay at low cost if you need it) then 'indoor selection' takes place at 8.30am. The remaining cars will be shown in the main Arrive and Shine car park, and judging then takes place until 2pm. Winners will be announced from approx. 3.00-3.30pm with trophies and prizes generously sponsored by a leading car care products manufacturer. Please note that 'indoor selection' cars cannot leave the hall until approx. 5pm. The categories are:

BEST PAINT
BEST NEW CAR (< 3 YRS)
BEST OLDER CAR (3 > 10YRS)
BEST CLASSIC CAR (10 > YRS)
BEST WORKS VEHICLE
CAR CLUB WINNER
The Works Vehicle category is fiercely contested amongst pro detailers, and sees vans battle it out for top honours. Car Clubs compete for a trophy by means of a points system - the three highest-scoring club cars make up the team entry.

HTH


----------



## ferted

ferted said:


> Please bring it back to Peterborough or anywhere but the Ricoh
> Missed last year due to financial reasons
> Couldn't go this year due to being given a lifetime ban from any football
> ground in Coventry!!
> In my defence I was young and stupid and got involved with the wrong people
> and the Baby Squad!!(if you know,you'll know)


So after starting this thread with this
I decided to see if there was anything I could do to get my ban overturned
It involved many letters from my solicitor  and a couple of meetings with Probation Services and a review by a judge  
My solicitor basically told them
I was 17 when I got the ban in 1986 and in the following 29 years I have 
1.)Never been in trouble for any other offences (except for two SP30s)
2.)Have not had anything to do with any football hooligan elements since

There was a few other points as well
Anyways after taking me for the best part of £250 :doublesho
Yesterday (Friday 24th April) I got a letter from HM Court services
basically saying that after considering the facts the ban 
HAS BEEN LIFTED :doublesho

Soo all being well I'll be at WAXSTOCK 2015 :wave::thumb:


----------



## Kimo

I'd have just gone tbf

No one will recognise you or know about it from when you were 17 if you never said here


----------



## ferted

Kimo73 said:


> I'd have just gone tbf
> 
> No one will recognise you or know about it from when you were 17 if you never said here


Probably not, but with the chance of around 6 months in the nick for breaking the order, I'd rather of not taken that chance


----------



## k9vnd

B17BLG said:


> Who??..


See that's why i voted for independance....

Didn't feel last year was as exciting as it was bambed up to be, however higher hope's this year and a bus load of us making the trip.


----------



## k9vnd

Tazz said:


> as much as id like to, i'm not too sure its something you'd want inside ;-)
> 
> this is the most recent picture i have it, there's been minor changes since
> 
> Watched this car through the years tazz, know the time and effort thats been put into and it would be a joy to see in the flesh tobh there was a few cars showing last year that i didn't think were up to that much standard so to say you need a certain standard is complete and utter b******s.
> Get her glamed up and get her showing:thumb:


----------



## SimTaylor

ferted said:


> So after starting this thread with this
> I decided to see if there was anything I could do to get my ban overturned
> It involved many letters from my solicitor  and a couple of meetings with Probation Services and a review by a judge
> My solicitor basically told them
> I was 17 when I got the ban in 1986 and in the following 29 years I have
> 1.)Never been in trouble for any other offences (except for two SP30s)
> 2.)Have not had anything to do with any football hooligan elements since
> 
> There was a few other points as well
> Anyways after taking me for the best part of £250 :doublesho
> Yesterday (Friday 24th April) I got a letter from HM Court services
> basically saying that after considering the facts the ban
> HAS BEEN LIFTED :doublesho
> 
> Soo all being well I'll be at WAXSTOCK 2015 :wave::thumb:


That has turned out to be an expensive Waxstock ticket!


----------



## Alfa male

ferted said:


> So after starting this thread with this
> 
> I decided to see if there was anything I could do to get my ban overturned
> 
> It involved many letters from my solicitor  and a couple of meetings with Probation Services and a review by a judge
> 
> My solicitor basically told them
> 
> I was 17 when I got the ban in 1986 and in the following 29 years I have
> 
> 1.)Never been in trouble for any other offences (except for two SP30s)
> 
> 2.)Have not had anything to do with any football hooligan elements since
> 
> There was a few other points as well
> 
> Anyways after taking me for the best part of £250 :doublesho
> 
> Yesterday (Friday 24th April) I got a letter from HM Court services
> 
> basically saying that after considering the facts the ban
> 
> HAS BEEN LIFTED :doublesho
> 
> Soo all being well I'll be at WAXSTOCK 2015 :wave::thumb:


Great news and good to see some common sense applied to the decision.


----------



## vick

Just ordered my tickets, will be my second time at Waxstock


----------



## stumpy90

Will be my first... not sure what to expect really. 
Just ordered two tickets though


----------



## Kimo

stumpy90 said:


> Will be my first... not sure what to expect really.
> Just ordered two tickets though


Lots of deals, loads of nice cars and a good laugh with like minded people


----------



## 20vKarlos

stumpy90 said:


> Will be my first... not sure what to expect really.
> Just ordered two tickets though


Also Stumpy, don't be afraid to talk to random people!

I'm not sure who or what the line up this year will be, but if Mr Kelly Harris is doing a detailing talk revolving around machines etc, make sure you wait around for that and have a listen in on what he is talking about! It won't just be him of course, you'll potentially have a load of others that will be there doing demonstrations.

Buy loads of stuff, and get involved!

I must admit, last year I didn't feel I got loads of "good deals" but I came away with names to a couple of faces, and a great supplies contact.


----------



## Kimo

20vKarlos said:


> Also Stumpy, don't be afraid to talk to random people!
> 
> I'm not sure who or what the line up this year will be, but if Mr Kelly Harris is doing a detailing talk revolving around machines etc, make sure you wait around for that and have a listen in on what he is talking about! It won't just be him of course, you'll potentially have a load of others that will be there doing demonstrations.
> 
> Buy loads of stuff, and get involved!
> 
> I must admit, last year I didn't feel I got loads of "good deals" but I came away with names to a couple of faces, and a great supplies contact.


Mummy told me not to talk to strangers

Amount of people who came to me last year was pretty funny tbh, wasn't expecting so many to 'know me'


----------



## Dougnorwich

I'm just looking forward to the curry and a proper spangled the night before


----------



## Kimo

Dougnorwich said:


> I'm just looking forward to the curry and a proper spangled the night before


Same tbh :lol:


----------



## muzzer

Looking forward to saying hi to so many people - at the venue before Mr Clever Clogs Kimo pipes up again  - and just generally mooching about


----------



## great gonzo

Dougnorwich said:


> I'm just looking forward to the curry and a proper spangled the night before


Is anyone meeting up for a few jars?
I'm up for a couple! Might wear my Gonzo tee shirt for ID, but you will see the nose first anyway.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

muzzer42 said:


> Looking forward to saying hi to so many people - at the venue before Mr Clever Clogs Kimo pipes up again  - and just generally mooching about


And of course getting your pic with the swirl police.

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> Looking forward to saying hi to so many people - at the venue before Mr Clever Clogs Kimo pipes up again  - and just generally mooching about


What did I say? :lol:



great gonzo said:


> Is anyone meeting up for a few jars?
> I'm up for a couple! Might wear my Gonzo tee shirt for ID, but you will see the nose first anyway.
> 
> Gonz.


I'll be in the casino bar with Rollini the night before 👌


----------



## great gonzo

Me and casino's don't mix, unless it's on you Kimo?

Gonz


----------



## Kimo

great gonzo said:


> Me and casino's don't mix, unless it's on you Kimo?
> 
> Gonz


The casino is where the bar is

I'll donate you a few chips tho :lol:


----------



## great gonzo

Cheers Kimo, some ketch-up too?

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo

If you wish lol

Green grass off heartbeat is a regular poker player there too, he was there last year but not many people recognise him

Played a few tournaments along side him


----------



## suspal

we're keeping the curry venue a secret.


----------



## muzzer

Yeah...about the swirl police Gonz.....i'll be with my wife of one two weeks, that is never going to happen

Mr Clever Clogs Kimo.....you know exactly what you did, after all you are such a card and no mistake


----------

